# ATI TOOL problem



## SK-1 (Jul 28, 2007)

I have the Cat 7.7 installed and the latest stable version of tool.
The problem,...I can run ALL benchmarks{3d mark} with both of my x1900's overclocked and no problem. I get very good scores considering my older hardware.  However,when I try to play games with the same settings,...I have issue with the games even starting???
Can someone here let me know what I am doing wrong??


----------



## FR@NK (Jul 28, 2007)

I would guess your system is stable enough to bench but not stable when gaming. This is very common. Try alittle more voltage or better cooling.....otherwise you might have to lower the clocks.


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 28, 2007)

FR@NK said:


> I would guess your system is stable enough to bench but not stable when gaming. This is very common. Try alittle more voltage or better cooling.....otherwise you might have to lower the clocks.



Thanks for your input,but, even with NO O/C on my cards, games STILL fail to start when using  ATI TOOL. 
So in other words,even at stock clocks, my games will not run with tool running.


----------



## FR@NK (Jul 28, 2007)

Well I believe you can use atitool to overclock then exit it and the speeds will stay. At least thats how I would use atitool when I had my x1900. I would use systool to check to make sure the overclock was still set while gaming :/


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 28, 2007)

I will give that a go!


----------

